# Honker Hangers on T.V. tonite



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

Michigan Out-Of -Doors is airing the show tonight that they taped with us two weeks ago.
It is on PBS either at 8 of 9 check your local listings.

It was not the best hunt but the guys shot a few and we saw a ton.
Take a look and then respond with your comments.

I know I can count on this site for some good responses. :lol:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I have not figured out how to get PBS up here yet. Our Locals on the dish come from Min. My son is going through withdrawl without MOOD. Anyone want to tape it and send it to me??? Im serious Ill pay the shipping.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

We are each going to get a copy of the episode along with the unedited version (which might be more pg-13) of what she taped.

I am sure we could get it to you.

Just send a blank check and..... just kidding :lol:


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

I spoke with those guy's last night and was told that it might be on tonight. If it is not aired tonight it will be next Thursday. They were pretty sure it was gonna be tonight's show. They are wanting to come back this up coming weekend. I told them they could if we had bird's to hunt.


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

goosebustr79 said:


> I told them they could if we had bird's to hunt.


we have birds to hunt. ive left you a voice mail everyday for the last week telling you that. get those guys back up here. i wanna shoot some birds.
~chris~


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Ill be watchin.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

All right guy's bad news! I just recieved a voice mail from Kelly Gotch and verdict is NOT tonight. The show will air on the 26th. She apologized for the delay, but it had to be delayed. She asked us not to hate her, How can we hate that beautiful women. It probably isn't her fault anyhow, she probably hasn't got all the "fowl" language edited yet and need's another week. She also mentioned that she liked all of the "HYPE" from this site. She doesn't post, but does review the MS site. Hopefully we will get to see those guy's again this weekend.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

Get on the phone Donny!

Lets get a few more fallin from the sky this weekend and she can dub that into the show.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

She is gonna be in Tip up Town this weekend. The rest of the crew is gonna try and come up. Need to find where all the bird's are going. I have a lot of people looking to head out with us.


----------



## evil_eye75 (May 27, 2004)

Looks like Donny is gunna be goin to Houghton with his rod 'tipped up':corkysm55


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

One things' for sure fella's,,, we better enjoy Kelly while we can because MOOD is merely a "steppin' stone" for that girl. She's gonna be a star someday.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

No Soup for you today! I did hear them mention they have a goose hunt coming up on a future show. I will be sure to watch again next week.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Tonight???? Maybe???


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

you guys rock!!


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Kelly said that it would be on tonite, I will watch and see.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Only 30 dozen? Come on guys you need at least 40 dozen this time of year! Looked like a fun hunt, I especially liked the "there's alot of pressur around here, people are hearing about this area." Where could they be hearing this from? Good job guys! and nice set up.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Cool to see you guys on TV.


----------



## Ducks Eliminated (May 5, 2005)

Good job Guys!


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

haha, my close up was of my best side.... my back side :lol: bartley's ass has now made it to television. 

anyway, i think the clip turned out pretty well. i also learned the proper way to skin a squirell from thunderhead's crew. nice job guys
~chris~


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

saw it tonight when i was over at my dads painting up some diver decoys for next year...good show.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Lil' Tanker said:


> We are each going to get a copy of the episode along with the unedited version (which might be more pg-13) of what she taped.
> 
> I am sure we could get it to you.
> 
> Just send a blank check and..... just kidding :lol:


If you could some how get it on the interweb i could talk to my buddy and get it put on a server.


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

Duck-Hunter said:


> If you could some how get it on the interweb i could talk to my buddy and get it put on a server.


that would be cool but i'm not sure it would be legal without permission. it's probably copywrited or something. do i sound like i know what i'm talking about? cause i don't. i'll ask.
~chris~


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

bartley said:


> that would be cool but i'm not sure it would be legal without permission. it's probably copywrited or something. do i sound like i know what i'm talking about? cause i don't. i'll ask.
> ~chris~


If its from your guys hunt just ask if you could use it for media use and they really wont do much unless if they have there logo in it or if your makin money off it.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Nice segment!


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

That is so amazing how Kelly edited that segment to make Donny know exactly what he was talking about.  

If we can't kill them with 30 dozen they ain't gonna die because there is no way I am getting up any earlier to set 40 dozen.

Good work guys, but hopefully that is just a sample of what is to come.

Gobbler gutters coming spring of 2006. :lol: :lol: 
Beat you to it Bartley.


September 1rst is less than 8 months away, bring it on!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

There's nothin' like the sound of 15 shots being rattled off at a flock of geese.
Did you guys let Kelly shoot at all,, or was she just behind the camera the whole time?


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

We tried to get her to shoot, but she said that she had to continue to film. Next time she is gonna bring another guy to film so she can shoot.


----------



## Targa 18 (Jan 24, 2002)

Glad to hear you got them into some birds they called my partner last week and asked if we had a hot field we had to tell them no. All our birds are scattered hard to pattern.Glad somebody is finding em.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Great show guys!! Hopefully next year I can get out with you guys.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

It would be awesome if you could get it on the internet! I had told my dad that we had to see this show and that we couldn't miss it...he didn't miss it but I DID:sad: ! my coach changed our basketball practice so that we had practice from 7:30-9:30 so i totally missed it but my dad said it was awesome so i guess i have to take his word for it.

DB808


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

it replays saturday morning. channel 56 airs at like 10 or 10:30am. im not sure when the other stations replay
~chris~


----------



## Steelslinger (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice work boys. Good to see some waterfowlen on Mi. Out doors. My only question is why did ya let those out of the 1st group get away . Just kiddin, nice hunt....


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Don/Troy/Bartley,

I thought you guys werent a guide service , this is in remberance of the ranting that went on in the Early season and the 56 geese you shot in on weekend.

All in fun guys, All in fun...

But it did say Honker Hanger Guide Service:lol: - They scammed you guys they didnt even put your number up


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

We are all becoming sponsering members as I write this just to make everything lagit.

Thanks for the support everybody, we had a blast and I hope we represented our sport well.

We also plugged this site a lot. We can contribute a lot of our success to things we have read here from fellow hunters.

Lets all stay on the same side all the time and concentrate on killing birds and not each other.

Lily,
It was 57 geese!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

I caught the show, I enjoyed it. Good Job.

Now speaking of killing birds............

I just might have some FRESH photo's tomorrow .

After them damn geese sat in a field for at least 28 days. I finally got pissed and called the farmer who has a lease with the deer hunter guy.

I told him how those geese sitting in his field has ruined the Late season for us. I SWEET talked him a bit and was granted access for a late season smack down. My buddy scouted and put the birds to bed tonight. We are a green light for a ANGRY smack down. 

Wish Me Luck...

Kevlar


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Honker Hangers,

Its great having you guys around, it goes to show the comradary of your group can put something together sure is special...Hats off to you!

I hope that we get to see you guys in the future on the idiot box. Great hunt!!! Don I will get a hold of you tomorrow to see how the feild looks that I was talking about. Talk to you guys later

Sorry I thought it was 56 hahahaha:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev man lets see the pics this weekend!!!

Jason


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

Steelslinger said:


> Nice work boys. Good to see some waterfowlen on Mi. Out doors. My only question is why did ya let those out of the 1st group get away . Just kiddin, nice hunt....


we weren't the ones behind the trigger. and that reminds me troy and don... i think we DID lose a bird out of that volley. that sceen shows 4 birds dropping, plus the first 2 that arent on video, plus the 2 the others that drop on the show, plus the cripple i picked up in the other field. that should be nine birds. if you count the other one that went down across the road we didnt find, we should've had 10. i might be mistaken but the camera doesnt lie. 



LilyDuck said:


> I thought you guys werent a guide service , this is in remberance of the ranting that went on in the Early season and the 56 geese you shot in on weekend.


um, no comment



Kevlar said:


> SWEET talked him a bit and was granted access for a late season smack down.



good luck kev, youve been complaining about those geese in that field all late season.  nice to hear you can finally get at em. whack em and stack em.



Lil'Tanker said:


> Lily,
> It was 57 geese.


whoa, nice call troy, i was gonna correct you and say it WAS 56, cause thats what the post says, but branta's shot over the house wasn't counted. i just did a search for it and i'm reading all those rants right now. interesting stuff.

anyway, its 3 am and i just got home from work and cant sleep. im pretty bored if ya cant tell. you guys must be pretty bored too if you read this whole post, cause it was pointless.

later
~chris~


----------



## accivatti (Oct 3, 2005)

Anybody who didn't catch the Honker Hangers T.V. Debut, MOOD replays in most areas today (sat.)

Their website lists the times:
http://www.mucc.org/MOODTelevision.htm#showtimes

One more day to get that band Bartley! I want to see it next weekend.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Lil' Tanker said:


> We are all becoming sponsering members as I write this just to make everything lagit.


So...it appears that those that questioned things before were in fact "lagit" back then.....

Ah yes....ya gotta love internet marketing....
:lol: 

Good luck with your venture


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

well then, why are they talking with Steve, the admin, to make it right...seems that action speaks volumes...back to my boredom:lol: :lol:


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

would love to watch your show but i cant find pbs


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

I will know end all of this by changing my signature.

If you guys find something else petty, stupid and anoying that you must be b$$ching about because you are bored or jealous please let me know and I will change it immediately to accomodate all of you negative, the world sucks and everyone is trying to screw me people.


Long live HH!
Whatever it may be or what you guys might call it.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

You sure can tell when we are in the off-season based on the posts that start popping up :lol: Not taking any sides here, but it appears like it's all coming out in the wash anyway, so to quote Rodney King once more "can't we all just get along?"  :evilsmile


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

just ducky said:


> You sure can tell when we are in the off-season based on the posts that start popping up :lol: Not taking any sides here, but it appears like it's all coming out in the wash anyway, so to quote Rodney King once more "can't we all just get along?"  :evilsmile


the seasons over? CRAP i missed the last two days because i was too busy playing on this forum  
~chris


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Guide service or not who really cares? If the moderators are hunting with you it cant be spamming

Which one of you called MOOD to let them know about the goose hunting? :lol: I'm pretty sure it wasnt the one that talks about the pretty host all the time. I know it was just someone out of the blue, doing you a favor, passing it along by word of mouth. I believe everything you and the rest of the crew posts. You dont think those "free" hunters will become references now do you? LOL 

You got plenty of free advertising with the TV show. Lwingwatchers internet marketing comment wasnt far from the truth. None the less. I liked seeing waterfowl hunting on the MOOD TV show. Its about time they showed more hunting during the seasons. Just hang those honkers.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

I am writing to the moderators of this site to ask if they can change the stereotype they have given me under my name at the top of each one of my posts. As you can clearly see it says "guide" and just because of the amount of posts I have made to this site I do not want to mislead anyone, confuse them or lead them to believe that the only reason that I have posted this amount of times on this site is so that I can take advantage of some free internet marketing.
:lol:  :lol: 


O.K. I will stop.
It is all fun and games now, o wait that is all it ever has been.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

HH,

I am sorry to get the pot stirred there was nothing there to intenionally start this. Done has invited me out with you guys but we were not able to hook up. As far as the advertising goes, You guys did nothing wrong at least in my eyes. You guys are just the group with the _*TEAL*_ trailer:lol: 

I hope that I get to meet Troy and Bartley at a upcoming Meet n Greet to here some of your guys stories. Have fun, its the internet

Troy it has always has been fun in my eyes. I have to much other stuff to worry about, this forum is not taking prescedent over that!!!

Take easy All!

Jason
-LD


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

No offense here fellas but Goose Hunters was banned from this site for A LOT less. I call BS!


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

Lilyduck,
we know what you said was in a joking manner. this whole second half of this thread went from making me laugh, to getting me irratated, now back to a joke. 

there is alot of people on this site that i would love to meet and shoot with. also, after reading your signature, i wouldnt mind partying with ya at western.  

and hey, dont make fun of our teal trailer! wait...... ok, i laugh everytime don pulls that thing in the field too, so go ahead.

~chris~


----------

